# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Πρόσκληση στην Τακτική Γενική Συνέλευση και εκλογές Σωματείου ΑΜΔΑ 2013

## NetTraptor

«ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΟ ΜΗΤΡΟΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ»

ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ


Αθήνα, 12 Σεπτεμβρίου 2013

Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 13 του καταστατικού, το ΔΣ του σωματείου του Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών, σας προσκαλεί να λάβετε μέρος στις εργασίες της 10ης Τακτικής Γενικής Συνέλευσης, που θα γίνει στις 20 Οκτωβρίου 2013, ημέρα Κυριακή , και ώρα 11:00 πμ Η Συνέλευση θα γίνει στην έδρα του Συλλόγου Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών στην οδό Κασσάνδρας 22 & Σπύρου Πάτση. Θα συζητηθούν και θα παρθούν αποφάσεις για τα παρακάτω θέματα

• Πεπραγμένα ΔΣ του σωματείου 2011-2013
• Εκλογές για την ανάδειξη νέου Δ.Σ. , Πειθαρχικής Επιτροπής και Εξελεγκτικής Επιτροπής
• + ότι άλλο προταθεί από τα μέλη

Για την απαρτία απαιτούνται το 1/3 των ταμειακώς εντάξει μελών. Αν δεν υπάρξει απαρτία, τα ίδια παραπάνω θέματα θα συζητηθούν την επόμενη εβδομάδα (27 Οκτωβρίου) στον ίδιο τόπο και την ίδια ημέρα και ώρα με την παρουσία οσωνδήποτε μελών του σωματείου, χωρίς άλλη πρόσκληση ή ειδοποίηση, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 14 του Καταστατικού.


ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ


Ο ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΣ
Μπονιτσιόλι Ιωσήφ

----------


## NetTraptor

Ξεκινήστε ! Κερνάμε καφέ!

----------

